# Help finding oil for Hydro



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

The Bolens info I have states the recommended oil for the
Eaton 11 Hydro is Benzoil THL 19 it also lists alternate oils
Mobil 423, Texaco TDH, JD303 or Amoco 1000.

After quite a bit of web surfing, I can’t find a source for any
of these listed oils. I even went on Mobil’s, Texaco and Amoco’s
web sites to see if they offered replacements for these products, 
but I can’t even find them on their mfg’s sites !!!

I did some searching on other Bolens forums and the recommendations
are scary “Use F”, Use A”, Use Dextron II”, Use Dextrol III”, “Use AFT +”
“Use ATF+3”, “Use ATF+4”, “Use SAE 20” , “Use Mobil 1”
If these guys are to believed “Chocolate Milk” will work in a pinch.

Any suggestions where I might start looking to find some REAL info that
would link a currently available hydro fluid back to one of these, or if 
possible a source for one of the originally listed fluids.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Texaco TDH meets John Deere J20C specs. for lubrication. 

Texaco TDH 

John Deere Hygard exceeds this rating and is rated JDM J21A

John Deere Hy-Gard™ 

Hygard is readily available at any Deere dealer.

If you want to buy a much cheaper lubricant that meets the J20C spec. use Walmart Super Tech Heavy Duty Tractor Hydraulic & Transmission oil. I just checked a 2 gallon container I have downstairs and it is rated J20C. It should work just fine. It is manufactured for Walmart by Specialty Oil Company which is a subsidiary of Pennzoil-Quakerstate Company.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Chief…

Thank you. 
Do you know if JD303 was a John Deere lubricant that may have
also been replaced by Hy-Gard ?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

To my knowledge it was an oil (John Deere JD 303 Special Purpose Hydraulic Oil) used before Deere came out with Hygard.


----------



## waynl (Jun 2, 2004)

I think you're right, Chief. IIRC, JD came out with the 303 spec for use in their tractors when they combined all power fluid operations to use a common oil reservoir. I think they then needed a modified oil for use in trannys with wet clutches, hence the HyGard spec.

aegt5000 - I would ask at any tractor supply and/or auto supply stores for Hydraulic/transmission oil of whatever brand they sell. Almost all lubricant producers will specify what spec(s) their oil meets on the side of the container. Sounds to me that you need an oil suitable for wet clutches.

Good luck

waynl


----------

